# Plant Suggestions?



## cichlidChad (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I am new to planted aquariums, but am thinking about trying things out. I am looking for plants that would do well in pool filter sand with standard lighting. Also, what would I have the easiest time finding? I am not sure is this is even possible, but any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!

-Chad


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

standard lighting means??

at 1.5 watts per gallon, you can grow anubias, java fern, java moss

at 2 watts per gallon, you can add the above plus, swords, val, bacopa, hygro plus a few more.

at above....that gets tricky with co2 and ferts like crazy.

Most plants dont really like sand, but anubias, java fern, and moss dont root into the substrate, so they would be fine...stem plants like bacopa and hygro might also work since they can just sort of hang out.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Standard lighting surely isn't more than 2WPG, and is likely much less than 1WPG. You'll have the easiest time finding...what you have the easiest time finding, i.e. what is locally available. You'll probably be able to find hornwort. I'd suggest starting with that. If you really like plants, you'll need a better light.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

macclellan said:


> Standard lighting surely isn't more than 2WPG, and is likely much less than 1WPG. You'll have the easiest time finding...what you have the easiest time finding, i.e. what is locally available. You'll probably be able to find hornwort. I'd suggest starting with that. If you really like plants, you'll need a better light.





naegling23 said:


> Most plants dont really like sand, but anubias, java fern, and moss dont root into the substrate, so they would be fine...stem plants like bacopa and hygro might also work since they can just sort of hang out.


Sorry, but that's just false. Plants don't like not having nutrients, which can happen if sand is your substrate. But if you use fertilizers or have enough fish to create the nutrients, then sand is just fine. I've got 3 nice planted tanks with nothing but sand...(I use fertilizers).


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Depending on the stocking levels you may not need to add in fertilizers to the mix. I certainly have found that it isn't necessary in my case. In addition to the plants listed above, I've found that most Cryptocorne's, some Aponogeton's, Brazilian Swords, and dwarf chain swords do well in Sand.

These are all sand bottom, non-fertilized, non-CO2 tanks.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Fogelhund, your planted tanks amaze me...especially with mbuna in the tanks. I know one of your secrets is to plant heavily, but what lighting do you use? Maybe I'll give it another try with the new 75g.. Also, how do you stir the sand if it's planted? Or is stirring really necessary? I've never had sand but considering it this time.


----------

